# Signal level icons search



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi. I am try to find a particular set of signal level icons I saw on some picture in a post on here but I can't find them. They are the blue dots that represent the signal strength. They are in a line by the way. I checked out uot kitchen and no luck. Does anyone know where they can be found or a good site with a bunch...like uot kitchen? Thanks.

Powered by recycled iPhones!


----------

